# "make install clean" Let HP Proliant 385 g5 reboot under FreeBSD8



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

Hp Proliant 385 G5 server
FreeBSD 8 arm64 release ï¼Œonly install bin & doc

after installed


```
freebsd-update fetch install
reboot
portsnap fetch extract
cd /usr/ports/net/openntpd
make install clean
```

successfully done

but, when install portupgrade or apache22  or myysql50-server also using command"make install clean" the machine auto reboot in the building process.

btw, the machine is new and I have used the hp SmartStart CD to test(diagnosis) the hardware, all passed.

I have checked /var/log/message, nothing concern the roboot problem.

what can I do next?


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

Now I try "make install clean" in FreeBSD 7.3 rc1
the same problem!
I put all the code here and machine is On and waiting for your suggestion.

dmesg
	
	



```
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.3-RC1 #0: Wed Feb 10 07:47:42 UTC 2010
    root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2356 (2300.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f23  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee400800<SYSCALL,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  TSC: P-state invariant
  Cores per package: 4
usable memory = 8574922752 (8177 MB)
avail memory  = 8254914560 (7872 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     ProLiant>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-15 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 1.1> irqs 16-31 on motherboard
ioapic2 <Version 1.1> irqs 32-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HP ProLiant> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x920-0x923 on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xf5ff0000-0xf5ffffff irq 44 at device 3.0 on pci0
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.2 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1800-0x181f irq 45 at device 4.4 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <(0x103c) UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
pci0: <serial bus> at device 4.6 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 13.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
atapci0: <ServerWorks HT1000 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x500-0x50f at device 6.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 6.2 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1c00-0x1cff mem 0xf5ee0000-0xf5ee0fff irq 5 at device 7.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb1: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf5ed0000-0xf5ed0fff irq 5 at device 7.1 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb2: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb2: SMM does not respond, resetting
usb2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> port 0x3400-0x34ff mem 0xf5ec0000-0xf5ec0fff irq 5 at device 7.2 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <(0x1166) EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 42 at device 15.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 38 at device 16.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 39 at device 17.0 on pci0
pci14: <PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 40 at device 18.0 on pci0
pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
ciss0: <HP Smart Array P800> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xf9f00000-0xf9ffffff,0xf9ef0000-0xf9ef0fff irq 40 at device 0.0 on pci11
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 41 at device 19.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci3
pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib8
bce0: <HP NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Server Adapter (B2)> mem 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff irq 41 at device 0.0 on pci4
miibus0: <MII bus> on bce0
brgphy0: <BCM5708C 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bce0: Ethernet address: 00:23:7d:26:d8:96
bce0: [ITHREAD]
bce0: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (0x01090605); Flags( MFW MSI )
pcib9: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci64: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 36 at device 15.0 on pci64
pci67: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 16.0 on pci64
pci70: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib11
ciss1: <HP Smart Array P400> port 0x5000-0x50ff mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff,0xfdef0000-0xfdef0fff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci70
ciss1: [ITHREAD]
pcib12: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 33 at device 17.0 on pci64
pci73: <PCI bus> on pcib12
pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 34 at device 18.0 on pci64
pci65: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
pcib14: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci65
pci66: <PCI bus> on pcib14
bce1: <HP NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Server Adapter (B2)> mem 0xfa000000-0xfbffffff irq 34 at device 0.0 on pci66
miibus1: <MII bus> on bce1
brgphy1: <BCM5708C 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bce1: Ethernet address: 00:23:7d:26:d8:94
bce1: [ITHREAD]
bce1: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (0x01090605); Flags( MFW MSI )
pcib15: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 35 at device 19.0 on pci64
pci74: <PCI bus> on pcib15
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <Standard PC COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcafff,0xcb000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xd07ff,0xe5000-0xe6fff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1 at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ukbd0: <HP Virtual Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.02, addr 2> on uhub0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <HP Virtual Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.02, addr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 3 buttons.
uhub4: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.07, addr 2> on uhub2
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ukbd1: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.01, addr 3> on uhub4
kbd3 at ukbd1
ukbd2: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 4> on uhub4
kbd4 at ukbd2
uhid0: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 4> on uhub4
ums1: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 4> on uhub4
ums1: 5 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acd0: DVDR <Optiarc DVD RW AD-7561A/GH53> at ata0-master UDMA33
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 1119856MB (2293465904 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
da1 at ciss1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da1: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da1: 135.168MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing Enabled
da1: 839892MB (1720099632 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a
bce0: link state changed to UP
bce1: link state changed to UP
pid 34748 (try), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
MCA: bank 0, status 0xf600000000010015
MCA: CPU 0 UNCOR PCC OVER DTLB L1 error
MCA: Address 0x801921000
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

ps -auwx

```
USER    PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ   RSS  TT  STAT STARTED      TIME COMMAND
root     11 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  10:22.02 [idle: cpu7]
root     12 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  10:26.54 [idle: cpu6]
root     13 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  16:58.42 [idle: cpu5]
root     14 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  16:55.47 [idle: cpu4]
root     15 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  16:43.12 [idle: cpu3]
root     16 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  16:05.94 [idle: cpu2]
root     17 100.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM  15:28.03 [idle: cpu1]
root  36790 100.0  0.3 23408 21060  v0  R+    5:25PM   5:45.07 [cc1]
root      0  0.0  0.0     0     0  ??  DLs   5:15PM   0:00.01 [swapper]
root      1  0.0  0.0  2176   560  ??  ILs   5:15PM   0:00.01 /sbin/init --
root      2  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.06 [g_event]
root      3  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:04.60 [g_up]
root      4  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:02.66 [g_down]
root      5  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [firmware taskq]
root      6  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [kqueue taskq]
root      7  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [xpt_thrd]
root      8  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [acpi_task_0]
root      9  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [acpi_task_1]
root     10  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [audit]
root     18  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  RL    5:15PM   8:49.13 [idle: cpu0]
root     19  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [swi1: net]
root     20  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:03.29 [swi4: clock sio]
root     21  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [swi3: vm]
root     22  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.15 [yarrow]
root     23  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:02.02 [swi6: Giant taskq]
root     24  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [swi6: task queue]
root     25  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:01.35 [swi2: cambio]
root     26  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [acpi_task_2]
root     27  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [swi5: +]
root     28  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [thread taskq]
root     29  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [irq9: acpi0]
root     30  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.38 [irq45: uhci0]
root     31  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [usb0]
root     32  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [usbtask-hc]
root     33  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [usbtask-dr]
root     34  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [irq14: ata0]
root     35  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [irq15: ata1]
root     36  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:01.46 [irq5: ohci0 ohci1+]
root     37  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [usb1]
root     38  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [usb2]
root     39  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [usb3]
root     40  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.66 [irq40: ciss0]
root     41  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [ciss_notify0]
root     42  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.52 [irq256: bce0]
root     43  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [irq32: ciss1]
root     44  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [ciss_notify1]
root     45  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.31 [irq257: bce1]
root     46  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.42 [irq1: atkbd0]
root     47  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  WL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [swi0: sio]
root     48  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [sctp_iterator]
root     49  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [pagedaemon]
root     50  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [vmdaemon]
root     51  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.00 [pagezero]
root     52  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:05.56 [bufdaemon]
root     53  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.32 [vnlru]
root     54  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:01.23 [syncer]
root     55  0.0  0.0     0    16  ??  DL    5:15PM   0:00.17 [softdepflush]
root    162  0.0  0.0  2604   968  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.00 adjkerntz -i
root    414  0.0  0.0  6856  1248  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.00 /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/ums0 -t auto -I /var/run/moused.ums0.pid
root    443  0.0  0.0  6856  1248  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/ums1 -t auto -I /var/run/moused.ums1.pid
root    491  0.0  0.0  2180   648  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.00 /sbin/devd
root    537  0.0  0.0  5856  1448  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/sbin/syslogd -s
root    661  0.0  0.0 23080  3808  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root    685  0.0  0.0 10864  3784  ??  Ss    5:15PM   0:00.01 sendmail: accepting connections (sendmail)
smmsp   689  0.0  0.0 10864  3816  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.00 sendmail: Queue runner@00:30:00 for /var/spool/clientmqueue (sendmail
root    695  0.0  0.0  6784  1512  ??  Ss    5:15PM   0:00.00 /usr/sbin/cron -s
root    714  0.0  0.0  7836  1360  ??  Is    5:15PM   0:00.00 /usr/sbin/inetd -wW -C 60
root    738  0.0  0.0 20480  1872  v0  Is    5:15PM   0:00.02 login [pam] (login)
root    746  0.0  0.0  8120  2624  v0  I     5:16PM   0:00.04 -csh (csh)
root  30210  0.0  0.0  2176  1276  v0  I+    5:21PM   0:00.07 make install clean
root  30258  0.0  0.0  7100  1684  v0  I+    5:21PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh -ec cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade && make CONFIG_DONE_
root  30259  0.0  0.0  2176  1360  v0  I+    5:21PM   0:00.08 make CONFIG_DONE_PORTUPGRADE=1 /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade/work
root  30315  0.0  0.0  7100  1716  v0  I+    5:21PM   0:00.00 [sh]
root  30324  0.0  0.0  2176  1320  v0  I+    5:21PM   0:00.07 make -DINSTALLS_DEPENDS install RUBY_VER=1.8
root  30383  0.0  0.0  7100  1680  v0  I+    5:22PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh -ec cd /usr/ports/lang/ruby18 && make CONFIG_DONE_RUBY=1  /us
root  30384  0.0  0.0  3200  1440  v0  I+    5:22PM   0:00.09 make CONFIG_DONE_RUBY=1 /usr/ports/lang/ruby18/work/.install_done.rub
root  30483  0.0  0.0  7100  1716  v0  I+    5:23PM   0:00.00 [sh]
root  30492  0.0  0.0  2176  1320  v0  I+    5:23PM   0:00.06 make -DINSTALLS_DEPENDS install RUBY_VER=1.8
root  30539  0.0  0.0  7100  1716  v0  I+    5:23PM   0:00.00 [sh]
root  30548  0.0  0.0  3200  1452  v0  I+    5:23PM   0:00.08 make -DINSTALLS_DEPENDS install
root  30607  0.0  0.0  7100  1680  v0  I+    5:23PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh -ec cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10 && make CONFIG_DONE_PERL=1  /
root  30608  0.0  0.0  3200  1556  v0  I+    5:23PM   0:00.10 make CONFIG_DONE_PERL=1 /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10/work/.install_done.p
root  36593  0.0  0.0  7100  1732  v0  I+    5:25PM   0:00.00 [sh]
root  36594  0.0  0.0  7100  1736  v0  I+    5:25PM   0:00.00 [sh]
root  36595  0.0  0.0  2176   996  v0  I+    5:25PM   0:00.01 make -f Makefile all
root  36779  0.0  0.0  7100  1760  v0  I+    5:25PM   0:00.00 /bin/sh -ec `sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'" p
root  36789  0.0  0.0  2176   540  v0  I+    5:25PM   0:00.00 [cc]
root  36791  0.0  0.0  2176  1128  v0  I+    5:25PM   0:00.00 /usr/bin/as -Qy -o pp_hot.o
root  36792  0.0  0.0  7096  2644  v1  S     5:28PM   0:00.02 -csh (csh)
root  36816  0.0  0.0  6824  1436  v1  R+    5:32PM   0:00.00 ps -auwx
root  98556  0.0  0.0 20480  1924  v1  Is    5:20PM   0:00.01 login [pam] (login)
root    740  0.0  0.0  5724  1256  v2  Is+   5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
root    741  0.0  0.0  5724  1256  v3  Is+   5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
root    742  0.0  0.0  5724  1256  v4  Is+   5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
root    743  0.0  0.0  5724  1256  v5  Is+   5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
root    744  0.0  0.0  5724  1256  v6  Is+   5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
root    745  0.0  0.0  5724  1256  v7  Is+   5:15PM   0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

top

```
last pid: 36838;  load averages:  1.01,  0.88,  0.57  up 0+00:19:59    17:34:25
41 processes:  2 running, 39 sleeping

Mem: 35M Active, 253M Inact, 607M Wired, 520K Cache, 827M Buf, 7018M Free
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free


  PID USERNAME  THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
36790 root        1  96    0 23408K 21060K CPU0    0   8:24 100.00% cc1
30608 root        1   8    0  3200K  1556K wait    0   0:00  0.00% make
30384 root        1   8    0  3200K  1440K wait    0   0:00  0.00% make
30259 root        1   8    0  2176K  1360K wait    1   0:00  0.00% make
30548 root        1   8    0  3200K  1452K wait    1   0:00  0.00% make
30324 root        1   8    0  2176K  1320K wait    1   0:00  0.00% make
30210 root        1   8    0  2176K  1276K wait    1   0:00  0.00% make
30492 root        1   8    0  2176K  1320K wait    0   0:00  0.00% make
  443 root        1  44    0  6856K  1248K select  2   0:00  0.00% moused
  746 root        1  20    0  8120K  2624K pause   0   0:00  0.00% csh
36792 root        1  20    0  7096K  2648K pause   1   0:00  0.00% csh
  738 root        1   8    0 20480K  1872K wait    0   0:00  0.00% login
  537 root        1  44    0  5856K  1448K select  2   0:00  0.00% syslogd
98556 root        1   8    0 20480K  1924K wait    2   0:00  0.00% login
  685 root        1  44    0 10864K  3784K select  2   0:00  0.00% sendmail
36595 root        1   8    0  2176K   996K wait    1   0:00  0.00% make
  741 root        1   5    0  5724K  1256K ttyin   4   0:00  0.00% getty
  744 root        1   5    0  5724K  1256K ttyin   7   0:00  0.00% getty
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

/var/log/message  part 1


```
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib10: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 36 at device 15.0 on pci64
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci67: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib10
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib11: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 16.0 on pci64
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci70: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib11
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ciss1: <HP Smart Array P400> port 0x5000-0x50ff mem 0xfdf00000-0xfdffffff,0xfdef0000-0xfdef0fff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci70
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ciss1: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib12: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 33 at device 17.0 on pci64
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci73: <PCI bus> on pcib12
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib13: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 34 at device 18.0 on pci64
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci65: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib13
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib14: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci65
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci66: <PCI bus> on pcib14
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce1: <HP NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Server Adapter (B2)> mem 0xfa000000-0xfbffffff irq 34 at device 0.0 on pci66
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: miibus1: <MII bus> on bce1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: brgphy1: <BCM5708C 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce1: Ethernet address: 00:23:7d:26:d8:94
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce1: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce1: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (0x01090605); Flags( MFW MSI )
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib15: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 35 at device 19.0 on pci64
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci74: <PCI bus> on pcib15
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: kbd0 at atkbd0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: port may not be enabled
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: port may not be enabled
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: <Standard PC COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: type 16550A
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio0: [FILTER]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

/var/log/message  part 2

```
Feb 27 16:47:43 b newsyslog[572]: logfile first created
Feb 27 16:47:43 b syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: FreeBSD 7.3-RC1 #0: Wed Feb 10 07:47:42 UTC 2010
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: [email]root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2356 (2300.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f23  Stepping = 3
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: 
Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: AMD Features=0xee400800<SYSCALL,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: TSC: P-state invariant
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Cores per package: 4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usable memory = 8574922752 (8177 MB)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: avail memory  = 8254914560 (7872 MB)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <HP     ProLiant>
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

/var/log/message part 3


```
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-15 on motherboard
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ioapic1 <Version 1.1> irqs 16-31 on motherboard
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ioapic2 <Version 1.1> irqs 32-47 on motherboard
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: acpi0: <HP ProLiant> on motherboard
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: acpi0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x920-0x923 on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xf5ff0000-0xf5ffffff irq 44 at device 3.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci0: <base peripheral> at device 4.2 (no driver attached)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1800-0x181f irq 45 at device 4.4 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhci0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb0: USB revision 1.0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub0: <(0x103c) UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci0: <serial bus> at device 4.6 (no driver attached)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 13.0 on pci1
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

```
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: atapci0: <ServerWorks HT1000 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x500-0x50f at device 6.1 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ata0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ata1: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 6.2 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x1c00-0x1cff mem 0xf5ee0000-0xf5ee0fff irq 5 at device 7.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ohci0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb1: SMM does not respond, resetting
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb1: USB revision 1.0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub1: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf5ed0000-0xf5ed0fff irq 5 at device 7.1 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ohci1: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb2: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb2: SMM does not respond, resetting
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb2: USB revision 1.0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub2: <(0x1166) OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> port 0x3400-0x34ff mem 0xf5ec0000-0xf5ec0fff irq 5 at device 7.2 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ehci0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb3: EHCI version 1.0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb1 usb2
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: usb3: USB revision 2.0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub3: <(0x1166) EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 42 at device 15.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 38 at device 16.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 39 at device 17.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci14: <PCI bus> on pcib5
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 40 at device 18.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci11: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ciss0: <HP Smart Array P800> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xf9f00000-0xf9ffffff,0xf9ef0000-0xf9ef0fff irq 40 at device 0.0 on pci11
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

```
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ciss0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 41 at device 19.0 on pci0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci3
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci4: <PCI bus> on pcib8
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce0: <HP NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Server Adapter (B2)> mem 0xf6000000-0xf7ffffff irq 41 at device 0.0 on pci4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: miibus0: <MII bus> on bce0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: brgphy0: <BCM5708C 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce0: Ethernet address: 00:23:7d:26:d8:96
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce0: [ITHREAD]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: bce0: ASIC (0x57081020); Rev (B2); Bus (PCI-X, 64-bit, 133MHz); B/C (0x01090605); Flags( MFW MSI )
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pcib9: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: pci64: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9

Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcafff,0xcb000-0xcefff,0xcf000-0xd07ff,0xe5000-0xe6fff on isa0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1: port may not be enabled
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1: port may not be enabled
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1 at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1: type 16550A
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: sio1: [FILTER]
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ukbd0: <HP Virtual Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.02, addr 2> on uhub0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: kbd2 at ukbd0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ums0: <HP Virtual Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.02, addr 2> on uhub0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ums0: 3 buttons.
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub4: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.07, addr 2> on uhub2
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ukbd1: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3.01, addr 3> on uhub4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: kbd3 at ukbd1
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ukbd2: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 4> on uhub4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: kbd4 at ukbd2
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: uhid0: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 4> on uhub4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ums1: <Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 4> on uhub4
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: ums1: 5 buttons and Z dir.
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da0: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da0: Command Queueing Enabled
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da0: 1119856MB (2293465904 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da1 at ciss1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da1: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da1: 135.168MB/s transfers
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da1: Command Queueing Enabled
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: da1: 839892MB (1720099632 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
Feb 27 16:47:43 b kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a
Feb 27 16:47:44 b kernel: bce0: link state changed to UP
Feb 27 16:48:26 b login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
Feb 27 16:53:28 b login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv1
Feb 27 17:07:34 b shutdown: shutdown by root: 
Feb 27 17:07:37 b syslogd: exiting on signal 15
Feb 27 17:07:40 b syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Feb 27 17:07:42 b kernel: bce1: link state changed to UP
Feb 27 17:07:52 b login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
Feb 27 17:12:25 b reboot: rebooted by root
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

message to big 

the hang console screen

```
BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack
-protector  -std=c89 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wde
claration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Wc++-compat
`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'" av.o` -DPIC -fPIC av.c
          CCCMD =  cc -DPERL_CORE -c -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/
BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack
-protector  -std=c89 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wde
claration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Wc++-compat
`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'" run.o` -DPIC -fPIC run.c

          CCCMD =  cc -DPERL_CORE -c -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/
BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack
-protector  -std=c89 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wde
claration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Wc++-compat
`sh  cflags "optimize='-O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe'" pp_hot.o` -DPIC -fPIC pp
_hot.c
          CCCMD =  cc -DPERL_CORE -c -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/
BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -fstack
-protector  -std=c89 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -Wall -ansi -W -Wextra -Wde
claration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Wc++-compat
MCA: bank 0, status 0xf600000000010015
MCA: CPU 0 UNCOR PCC OVER DTLB L1 error
MCA: Address 0x801921000
```


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

all the code I put is after I go to /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade and make install clean

sorry for my poor English.


----------



## f5b (Feb 27, 2010)

Is my problem caused by ule?

just found
http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-10:02.sched_ule.asc


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

Next time, dump your output on pastebin.org, or use proper posting tags for all of it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

The ULE advisory is for FreeBSD 7, and it's not likely to cause reboots, just (very rare) deadlocks.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, all I can find is this.


----------



## f5b (Feb 28, 2010)

now I check "make install clean" is the same machine but using FreeBSD 7.2 release,
but this time I first freebsd-update fetch install and reboot.Let FreeBSD install the lastest patch including FreeBSD-EN-10:02.sched_ule.asc

now I can install many ports through "make install clean" without any mistake.


----------



## pepp (Mar 2, 2010)

Try turning off ASR in BIOS


----------



## tom-pele (Mar 7, 2010)

Try booting ACPI disabled, 
what about pkg_add  have You tried it ?


----------



## osx-addict (Mar 7, 2010)

It's interesting that you see this spontaneous reboot feature.. I'm seeing the same thing with 8.0-STABLE on my Proliant DL380 G3 as well.. You're not using HPASM by chance are you?  I've disabled mine and the machine appears much more stable although it's just sitting doing nothing... Time will tell.. Keep in mind that the CISS driver (for the SmartArray) changed a bit from v7 --> v8 and I had to set "hw.ciss.force_transport=1" to ensure it would boot on my Proliant.. Doesn't appear to be an issue on your server though..


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 7, 2010)

Reading through this thread, it seems to occur on the 380(Intel)/385(AMD) six discs machines.
I have never seen any issues with FreeBSD on my 360 G4 and 320 G5.


----------

